# Gaggia Baby Steam Wand Upgrade



## Andy Blyth

Hi All,

I'm really starting to realise now how rubbish the standard steam wand on my Gaggia Baby is (its the panarello one), and I'm really keen to upgrade it.

I've taken the machine apart and the steam wand is fitted on a ball joint, and I can't find any upgrade wands which have a ball joint fitting.

This is my machine










I know a Rancilio steam wand can be fitted to it because this guy has done it






but I just can't figure out how.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Eyedee

Interesting, I've overcome the panarello problem by getting a longer one and taking off the outer sleeve. This leaves you with more control as its only like a single jet now without any frothing capability, it's all under your control then.

Ian


----------



## Andy Blyth

Where did you manage to pick up a longer wand, Ian? That would certainly improve the situation.

I am very interested in how the guy in the youtube video managed to fit the silvia wand though.


----------



## Eyedee

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Spare-Parts-Pannerello-Steam-Wand-/160462444984?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item255c4e99b8

the longer wand is on "the bay" of course hahaha.

I too would be interested in fitting a silvia wand but I did lots of research and came up with the idea that it wasn't possible, obviously I was wrong.

Maybe gaggiamanualservice might be able to help out here.????

Ian


----------



## BanishInstant

I second Ian's recommendation since it is much better than the original.

A nice setup you have there.


----------



## Andy Blyth

I'll definitely go for that if I don't manage to get a Rancilio wand fitted. Thanks.

Anyone else tried to fit the Rancilio wand to a Gaggia Baby?


----------



## Eyedee

Andy,

I've sent a mail to gaggiamanualservice asking him if he knows anything about fitting this, he's on holiday until the 22nd but I'll keep you informed if I get a reply.

Ian


----------



## Andy Blyth

Thanks again Ian. I look forward to hearing what gaggiamanualservice has to say.


----------



## MartinB

If it helps, my Brother had his Baby in bits yesterday when I went to visit him. His steam wand (standard item) is the same as the classic i.e. held in place by a 12mm bolt and a push fitting interface. His is the 4 square button model though.

Best of luck with getting one.


----------



## MartinB

As per this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4279-Classic-steam-wand-upgrade

Would the rancillio V3 jobbie fit?


----------



## MikeHag

Here's a document you can download from a gaggia yahoo group - silvia wand upgrade for the Gaggia Baby. Hope it helps. You might need to sign up for the group to download it.

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/UAJuTvM5raziyXHyEqCqM4J-LNb2ODqtNePvQUiJudtVI1ADKg4HbgbKnpg6sh29hKJb63zGUyboLbAOPQlvlL-N7gAbXGmW1A/Mods%20%26%20Hacks/Replacing%20New%20Baby%20Steam%20Wand%20with%20the%20Silvia%20Steam%20Wand.pdf


----------



## MartinB

This is possible.

Took delivery of 2 babies today from eBay. Currently rebuilding/cleaning them.










The steam wand is exactly the same as the Classic. The ball joint is seperate from the wand.

If I had my 12mm spanner to hand i'd have taken my Silvia wand from my classic and used it for this post however I have used the original Classic wand.

Best to open the machine and detach the tubing from the steam valve so you have the wand with it's tubing on the end. Undo the two screws that hold the ball joint in place and the wand mechanism should pull up through the machine. Simply pull the wand and it will come away from the joint along with the plastic fitting that holds the wand in place. Fitting is the same as reversal, you don't need the nut that came with the wand upgrade kit as the plastic fitting holds it into the ball joint.

Stock Classic (bent) wand Vs. Baby Wand. Identical.










Slide the fitting over the outlet end of the wand:










And then into the ball joint:










Obviously the Classic wand has been used for this however the instructions for the Silvia wand are the same.

Enjoy!


----------



## Andy Blyth

Martin, you are a genius mate. Thanks.

I couldn't figure out how to get the wand out of the ball joint, but as you say you just pull it. I think i was scared of breaking it and ending up with no steam arm at all.

I'm going to order my Rancilio wand as soon as I can find one in stock in the UK. Happy Donkey and Drurys both stock them but are out of stock at the moment. I think I'll wait for Drurys to get stock in because they are considerably cheaper.

Thanks again. I'm delighted!!

Andy


----------



## MartinB

Glad to be of assistance!

Link to my wanted thread a few weeks ago, I bought new on eBay for £21.95 delivered, first class recorded. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4216-Rancilio-Silvia-Steam-Wand

I'm tempted to get one and chuck one on my new Baby however I think i'll stick my Classic and sell one of the babies.


----------



## Mark Williams

Just wanted to say thanks for this info! Just swapped my gaggia baby wand for the Silvia steam wand in 10 mins tonight and it's working perfectly.


----------



## MartinB

glad to be of assistance!


----------



## gnownad

I've been doing a bit of googling, and been finding it hard to find info on changing the baby class wand - thanks so much for the photos and tutorial Martin, I'm going to give this a go


----------



## Willsyouruncle

I also swapped my original steam wand on my Baby Dose for a Rancillio. Bought with

a bottomless porta filter from Happy Donkey. It swapped straight over using the original Baby Dose

fitting.

Enjoying my coffee much more!


----------



## Southpaw

Is this the steam wand being talked about above?

http://www.shockwaves-control.co.uk/ebay/20091111/DSCF7977.jpg


----------



## Southpaw

Found that it is the right panarello bit from reading another post.


----------



## RobD

Thanks to all the helpful posts especially MartinB on here about how to go about changing the wand, got one from Myespresso yesterday £15 plus postage £20 in total and arrived the next day. Fitted in about 15 mins, so a very big thanks to all and now just need to learn how to froth milk properly, can make normal but think micro foam is going to take some practice, what a shame i will have to drink all the evidence


----------



## dare

So for anyone still wanting to upgrade the Gaggia Baby steam wand to get rid of the relatively useless panarello I found this useful video which also helps explain how to do it. I've just ordered my new steam wand from myespresso. I've noticed there's now a version 3, an updated version of the wand in this video. Does anyone have experience of retro-fitting it to a gaggia?


----------



## MartinB

Probably won't fit.


----------



## HDAV

WOrth checking with supplier before ordering the mk3 wand not sure what the difference is if it is just the nozzle should be no issue but if it is the other end could be an issue and looking at the photos it is different.

Got my wand here: http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic


----------

